# Wearing Out Elbows on Dress Shirts



## PhilipJames (Jul 31, 2011)

Does any one else have this problem? No matter how cheap or expensive I go on cotton dress shirts, I eventually get tear in the elbow (almost always on the right arm). Is this a normal spot to develop wear on dress shirts? Any suggestions (apart from somehow dulling my elbows)?


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

I remember reading about this on SF not to long ago. Anyways, there suggestion was that the OP(person who posted the question similar to yours), maybe was buying shirts to short in sleeve length causing tightness in the arms, which would lead to tears. So, maybe the problem you're facing is not buying your true correct sleeve length in shirts.

-Zach


----------



## WBuffettJr (Dec 3, 2008)

I get the same thing with all my shirts only on the left elbow. It has nothing to do with quality as my $7.50 Alfani Red and my $280 Talbott or Ike Behar all have the same problem. Mine comes from resting my head on my left arm with my elbow on the desk, and probably also from resting my left arm up on the car door windowsill while driving.

I tried to do research to figure it out and it sounds like it hits people who have desk jobs working on computers. Then I realized I work the mouse with my right arm while resting on my left arm.


----------



## sirchandler (May 28, 2010)

WBuffettJr said:


> I get the same thing with all my shirts only on the left elbow. It has nothing to do with quality as my $7.50 Alfani Red and my $280 Talbott or Ike Behar all have the same problem. Mine comes from resting my head on my left arm with my elbow on the desk, and probably also from resting my left arm up on the car door windowsill while driving.
> 
> I tried to do research to figure it out and it sounds like it hits people who have desk jobs working on computers. Then I realized I work the mouse with my right arm while resting on my left arm.


Yes, I have had the tear almost always on my right elbow sleeve. But that's probably because I'm left handed so I work my computer mouse with my left hand and rest my head on my right hand.

Now, this has only ever happend to my Thomas Pink shirts, which is why I stopped purchasing them.


----------



## Walter Denton (Sep 11, 2011)

And no brand of shirt gets that tear more quickly than the Brooks Brothers non-irons. During a brief period of trying non-irons they lasted an average of two months before the elbow wore through - and only the left elbow.


----------



## joenobody0 (Jun 30, 2009)

I've never had this happen but I'm actually somewhat paranoid about it, especially when it comes to expensive sweaters.


----------



## Starch (Jun 28, 2010)

The elbow is where all my shirts typically fail also.

Every shirt wears out eventually, generally where you put the most wear on it. While it depends somewhat on your customary sitting style, it isn't all that surprising that the elbow goes for people who work at a desk.

With non-irons, I actually have a different issue: the edge of the cuff becomes frayed. Apparently non-iron fabric has a tendency to die at a crease. I suspect this is occurs more as a result of washing and drying than wear during use.

In the case of elbow failure, at least on ordinary cotton "must iron" shirts, it's likely just a factor of the fabric strength. Heavier lasts longer, finer fabrics not so long. There's not necessarily much of a correlation with cost: if you buy an expensive broadclothe shirt you get very nice stitching, but the fabric's still going wear out, and probably more quickly than a heavy oxford cloth.


----------



## ilikeyourstyle (Apr 24, 2007)

This has happened to me too. I now make a conscious effort to pull up on the sleeve (towards my shoulder) to give the sleeve some slack at the elbow when I am working at my desk. I have not had the problem since I started doing that.


----------



## stubloom (Jun 6, 2010)

I have heard this problem referred to as "broker's elbow". On the many elbow tears Iv'e seen, it's normally related to the individual wearer, not the shirt brand or sleeve length, although I suspect that it will occur quicker with a thinner, "Sea Island" type of fabric than a thicker, "Oxford" type of fabric. 

On the other hand, you could try one of those neon pink elbow guards worn by skateboarders...........


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

I have to be honest, I've NEVER had this issue, and I sit at a desk 10-12 hours a day, while leaning on the left and working with the right. 

What I do do, however, is keep a stack of c-fold paper towels (from the men's room) to rest my elbow on. Much more comfortable than the hard wood of the desk, and I always have a napkin on hand if needed.


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

This occurs because of the cut (shape) of the sleeve pattern, not because of inferior cloth. Although it is difficult to conceive, properly shaped shirt sleeves will use almost as much fabric length (read that $$$$ cost) as the fronts and back combined. By tapering the sleeve at the elbow (see diagram) the sleeves can be made to "nest" next to each other and reduce the length of fabric used by a huge percentage. The drawback to this is that the sleeves are too tight around the elbows. The problem is generally not from resting arms upon a desk, but is from the extreme strain placed on the elbow when speaking on the phone. Try speaking on the phone in front of a mirror. Notice the tension on the elbow.

There are two easy cures:

1] Have your shirts custom made with a proper pattern
or
2] Bluetooth


----------



## alphadelta (Oct 2, 2007)

Custom shirts are the best answer. If not, then pick up an extra mouse pad an place it on your desk and under your elbow in question. This has been working for me -- not a worn out elbow in years with custom or OTR shirts.


----------



## RM Bantista (May 30, 2009)

PhilipJames said:


> Does any one else have this problem? No matter how cheap or expensive I go on cotton dress shirts, I eventually get tear in the elbow (almost always on the right arm). Is this a normal spot to develop wear on dress shirts? Any suggestions (apart from somehow dulling my elbows)?


Mr. Phillip James,

This never happens to me.

I have two thoughts; one, ergonomic assessment, and the second, you have removed jacket prior to assuming your duties.

On the second point first: don't do that unless you are wearing short sleeved casual shirts.

On the first point, second: your weight and wear spots should be evenly distributed over the back and upper shoulders, seat and thigh backs, and forearms. Let the chair do the work with even support. Preserve the 'eLs' in your posture and work space. No reaching or over extension; head and neck erect and shoulders back. The seat pan should fit you with the lower back supported and four fingers between the knee and the seat pan. The chair arms should be adjustable so that you may rest your forearms on them with your back completely pressed against the chair back and your feet planted on the floor, making 'eL' shaped lines in profile. Wear will be evenly distributed while you are seated, and you will be less tired throughout the day. Your useful work life will be extended.

With a super 90s or super 100s suit on, your shirts and suits will last longer. Heavier weight fibers make for durability in some circumstances. There are a lot of considerations involved in these things, But did you imagine that leather patches on coats appeared as 'style'? (Rhetorical and a cheap trick of authorship...) One would imagine a housewife having reached the limit of mending that fabric invented the patch.

It would be wise to always listen to words of wisdom from our rightly esteemed technical moderator who knows about why shirts and suits fit and don't that, I find, are always illuminating.

Good fortune to you,
rudy


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Alexander Kabbaz said:


> This occurs because of the cut (shape) of the sleeve pattern, not because of inferior cloth. Although it is difficult to conceive, properly shaped shirt sleeves will use almost as much fabric length (read that $$$$ cost) as the fronts and back combined. By tapering the sleeve at the elbow (see diagram) the sleeves can be made to "nest" next to each other and reduce the length of fabric used by a huge percentage. The drawback to this is that the sleeves are too tight around the elbows. The problem is generally not from resting arms upon a desk, but is from the extreme strain placed on the elbow when speaking on the phone. Try speaking on the phone in front of a mirror. Notice the tension on the elbow.
> 
> There are two easy cures:
> 
> ...


Wow. The things you can learn from a pro...


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

Bjorn said:


> Wow. The things you can learn from a pro...


+1

I have learned to spend a crapload of money on the best socks in the universe from a pro like Alex :idea:


----------



## Brooksfan (Jan 25, 2005)

There is no more bullet-proof dress shirt than Brooks Brothers' oxford cloth button-downs, which are the only shirts I wear. Every one of mine wears out on the right sleeve after two or three years and my cleaner has been able to patch them so well that some are on their second round of patches, which are barely noticeable. Do the math-she charges $6 compared to $92 going rate for the traditional fit. 

The only way to avoid wearing it out is to do nothing all day, and then you wouldn't need a dress shirt...


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

LOL. What idea? And congrats on resurrecting a thread that's been dead for three and a half years.



Steve Works said:


> Not a bad idea. Did it work for anyone?
> _________________________________
> Steve Works
> Customs training


----------



## ericcartman (Aug 27, 2012)

Alexander Kabbaz said:


> This occurs because of the cut (shape) of the sleeve pattern, not because of inferior cloth. Although it is difficult to conceive, properly shaped shirt sleeves will use almost as much fabric length (read that $$$$ cost) as the fronts and back combined. By tapering the sleeve at the elbow (see diagram) the sleeves can be made to "nest" next to each other and reduce the length of fabric used by a huge percentage. The drawback to this is that the sleeves are too tight around the elbows. The problem is generally not from resting arms upon a desk, but is from the extreme strain placed on the elbow when speaking on the phone. Try speaking on the phone in front of a mirror. Notice the tension on the elbow.
> 
> There are two easy cures:
> 
> ...


it's a good theory, but I never speak on the phone, I only use email and text message


----------



## clmickle (Apr 19, 2012)

Started my career in investment banking (sit at a desk for 80 - 100 hours a week) and everyone with Brooks shirts got holes in the elbows very quickly. Never had that issue with mytailor shirts. My biggest complaint there is the bubbling on the cuffs and shrinking of the cuffs.


----------



## Regent1879 (Jan 14, 2016)

Try a less slim cut shirt. I'm an in shape 20-something and find the slim cuts can be silly slim. Also wear a sport coat or lab coat if your job will allow. I roll up my sleeves as I type on computer a lot and etc.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2020)

Mine are always the left elbow. Whether it be a button down shirt or a long sleeve t-shirt. My issue is I rest my head on my left hand and rest the elbow on my desk. No issues with the right arm. I think for me it boils down to recognizing when I am using that elbow to prop my head up on my hand. I have a long sleeve tshirt on today and noticed a lighter spot where my elbow is from it rubbing on my workstation.


----------



## Color 8 (Sep 18, 2015)

Patient : *Doctor, it hurts when I do this."

Doctor : "Then stop doing that.*


----------



## JBierly (Jul 4, 2012)

Mr. Kabbaz gives a well reasoned response. I guess it helps when you know what you are talking about! Fortunately I don't work at a desk routinely so my usual wear spots are the cuffs and the collar points.


----------



## suitman19 (Nov 11, 2013)

A) After how many wearings? 10/20 or 50 or more?

B) Are your shirts tight in the sleeves?
Many elbow tears I see are because the shirts, particularly the armhole through the elbow are not roomy enough. The other reason I see is geared to gentlemen with sorter arms, and thick forearms.
Again it is a stress issue. If there is not enough blouse in the sleeve of a cotton shirt that has little 
or no stretch, that puts a lot of stress on the elbow, especially about 2" above the placket.
C) Last - do you wear your shirts at a desk? 
Are you constantly sitting with your elbows resting on the desk ? As I am typing this my elbows 
are constantly moving along my desk.... over and over!

Hope this helps....... a little anyways!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

If you are right handed, you will most likely blow out the right elbow of your shirts. If you are left handed, say bye, bye to tour left elbow. It is simply the nature of the beast and not the heritage of your respective shirts!


----------



## toplel (Mar 1, 2015)

Blowing out an elbow is how ever single one of my shirts dies.

I work at a desk & lean on my elbows frequently. I also lift weights (not while wearing my shirt) so have slightly thicker arms than the average person.

I try to look for thicker material now.


----------



## GraceR (Jan 14, 2020)

PhilipJames said:


> Does any one else have this problem? No matter how cheap or expensive I go on cotton dress shirts, I eventually get tear in the elbow (almost always on the right arm). Is this a normal spot to develop wear on dress shirts? Any suggestions (apart from somehow dulling my elbows)?


While elbows tend to get worn quickly, especially if you are at a desk at constant friction in that area. There are dress shirts that can be made with elbow patches, where the wear and tear takes a longer road before the fibres get weak. 
I would also suggest a little change in how you position yourself at your desk to give a longer life to your shirts.


----------

